# Golden River Sports Annual Fall Swap and Sale August 21-23, 2009



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

Are those just the boats people have brought in so far? Are you guys going to be getting rid of your demo fleet? If so, what kind of boats do you have?


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Those are boats people have brought in so far along with some from the demo fleet. Golden River Sports primarily carries Pyranha boats and will be selling some of their demos, yes.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

Happen to be selling any Karnalis in Large? If so, do you have an idea on what the price will be? I make it up to your swap, but it is a long drive, and I want to be sure something good is going to exist. How many boats have you averaged being brought in from the public in the past?


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

They do have one used large Karnali demo going into the Swap this wknd and they also have new ones that will be on sale as well. Please call them direct for pricing as I do not have that info on hand. (303) 215-9386. 

In the past, there has been anywhere from 15 to 40 boats brought in for the Swap (there are already 25 on-hand for this one so far - most of them are listed above). I would suggest calling the shop to see if they have what you want and at what price if you are going to be making a long drive beforehand.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

Just called, they want $900 for the large Karnali. Sounds more like a Jack than a Swap. CKS just had one for $750 at their swap, that was used only once. Glad I called, hope the private boaters have better prices.



PattyNYCO said:


> They do have one used large Karnali demo going into the Swap this wknd and they also have new ones that will be on sale as well. Please call them direct for pricing as I do not have that info on hand. (303) 215-9386.
> 
> In the past, there has been anywhere from 15 to 40 boats brought in for the Swap (there are already 25 on-hand for this one so far - most of them are listed above). I would suggest calling the shop to see if they have what you want and at what price if you are going to be making a long drive beforehand.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

I just called to clarify. That price was for a NEW one as they just sold the demo earlier today for $800 (it was only used once). New ones _normally_ go for around $1,100.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

Alright, that doesn't sound too bad. I guess I misunderstood what he said over the phone.



PattyNYCO said:


> I just called to clarify. That price was for a NEW one as they just sold the demo earlier today for $800 (it was only used once). New ones _normally_ go for around $1,100.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Any S/M 420's?


----------

